# آلــــة الآيس كريم



## الأرجوان (18 مايو 2010)

آلــــــــــــة الآيس كريم :sm3:

مريحة جدآ رائعـــــــــــة ودلع وذوووووووووق لناس الكلاس

اليكم صورة آلة الآيس كريم



















وهذا فيديو يوضح طريقة عمل الآلة

YouTube - Cuisinart Soft Serve Ice Cream Maker from Kitchenware Direct

YouTube - Cuisinart ICE 50- Supreme Ice Cream Maker

:clapinghand:


السعر 1000 ريال

فالكم التوفيق :sm3:


----------



## ابو بروهوم (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

كم السعر و فيه توصيل في الرياض


----------



## الأرجوان (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

تم الرد عالخاص


----------



## الأرجوان (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

سبحان الله و بحمده


----------



## الأرجوان (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

سبحاااااااااااااااااان الله و بحمده


----------



## الأرجوان (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## جـوـوـود (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

كم سعرها ؟


----------



## كيندر (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

كم سسعرها ,! 

الله يعطييك العافيه ,


----------



## لميااااااااااااااااء (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

كم السعرر ؟


----------



## جوو الرياض (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

بالتوووفيق


----------



## خـالـد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

[align=center] 
يعطيك العافيه
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*

بالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*



جـوـوـود قال:


> كم سعرها ؟


 

هلا اختي حياك

لك رسالة عالخاص


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*



كيندر قال:


> كم سسعرها ,!
> 
> الله يعطييك العافيه ,


 
ويعافيك حبوبة

لك رسالة عالخاص


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*



لميااااااااااااااااء قال:


> كم السعرر ؟


 

لك رسالة عالخاص


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*



منصور الرياض قال:


> بالتوووفيق


 

ربي يوفق الجميع

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*



خـالـد قال:


> [align=center]
> يعطيك العافيه
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> [/align]


 
ربي يعافيك و يوفقك 

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: آلــــة الآيس كريم*



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاءالله


 

ربي يوفقك 

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

